# Betta and Oto cats?



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got a 6gal aquarium with 2 algae eating shrimp and a betta named Fibi.
I was thinking of adding 2 oto cats, since they seem peaceful enough to get along with Fibi. Is my aquarium big enough for 2 otos? I've been reading a lot about them, so I know they don't like to be alone, and I'll be feeding them algae wafers. My betta gets along fine with the shrimp, I just don't want to upset anything if otos are not really compatible, nor do I want to crowd the aquarium. Also, I'm concerned about how 'fragile' they seem to be from reading other posts.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

If your tank has been fully cycled for a while, adding in two oto cats won't be an issue. They should be fast enough to avoid the betta. The only thing you need to watch out for is if the one or both of the otos is a slime sucker. If that is the case, the betta will become a prime target as it is relatively slow moving. Also, if you don't have plants in your tank, I would recommend adding some. The otos will prefer it for feeling safer. Plus the shrimp will like it just in case the betta turns on them (my betta went months before it decided it liked shrimp, japonicas as well).


----------

